# She Told Me So



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

FourGetMeNot is usually pretty quiet. Early today she was talking a lot just out loud in general.
Had what might have been a teeny bit of goo but couldn't get behind her to check for the feel of it.
So this FF got put in a stall. At 5 nothing. Then went out at 7 after dinner.
One expired preemie with hardly any hair & a good size doe kid, our first female of the season.:angel:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Sorry about the one that didn't develop.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations! :balloons::stars: so sorry about the under developed baby.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! so sorry for the wee one that did not make it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for your new doeling! And hugs for the one you lost. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*For your viewing pleasure.....*



(click to enlarge)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

YaY!!! Congratulations. 

I'm sorry you lost the one. Hugs!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a sweet baby, I am so glad you have a beautiful doe.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all, she was 12.5 lb.
As for the preemie, I don't think ever took his first breath. Sadly it is part of raising livestock. *sigh* 
He couldn't have been much more than 4#.
There is a local woman who does necropsy seminars. I didn't think to wrap him up & put him in freezer for educational purposes. I find it to be utterly fascinating.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well congrats on the little girl


----------

